# Pitanga vista de cima.



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Pitanga está crescendo, evoluindo, mesmo perdendo população no município sua área urbana cresce. É uma contradição, a área urbana ganha população, mas o município como um todo perde. Vejam os dados populacionais do IBGE de 2000 e 2010.

2000 
Total: 35.861	
População rural: 17.522
População urbana: 18.339

2010 
Total: 32.638
População rural: 12.048
População urbana: 20.590

Mas mesmo perdendo população o município vem recebendo enormes investimentos estatais e privados, novas empresas estão se instalando no município e o setor agropecuário só bate recordes. Como disse um amigo que trabalha comigo e passou recentemente por Pitanga, a cidade está um canteiro de obra da entrada à saída, são obras como a ampliação em 10 km das marginais da PR 445, vários loteamentos, predinhos e novas casas surgindo, ampliação da rede de esgoto para quase 100% da cidade, asfaltamento em praticamente todos os bairros, pavimentação da rodovia que liga Pitanga ao município de Mato Rico e consequentemente a bacia de gás natural presente entre os dois municípios, e que foram leiloadas recentemente e adquiridas pela Tradener (que inclusive já está com licença ambiental para os testes). 

As fotos foram retiradas do site da prefeitura e nenhuma é de minha autoria, como fazem 10 anos que saí de Pitanga não tenho fotos atualizadas que eu mesmo tirei. 

Agora vamos par o clichê :lol:
Pitanga está localizada na região central do Paraná como pode-se ver na figura a seguir.









Wikipédia

Bora para as fotos.

01. Uma foto noturna sobre o bairro Santana, esse círculo é uma praça que todos chamam de Redondo. :nuts:








Prefeitura de Pitanga

02. Uma foto do entardecer, acho a luz da cidade lindíssima, acho que é por estar a quase mil metros de altitude.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

03. Costumo brincar que quando vou para Pitanga e Guarapuava eu fico mais perto das nuvens. :cheers:








Prefeitura de Pitanga

04. Novo parque construído na cidade, além do lago, conta também com um centro de evento, pista para kart, quadras, academia ao ar livre, parquinho para as crianças.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

05. O Parque do Lago ainda sem finalizar e a Serra da Pitanga ao fundo.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

06. Do centro para o norte.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

07. Do centro para o oeste.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

08. Sim, o único prédio era amarelo, laranja sei lá que cor era aquela, e agora é cinza e apagado. hno: Essa igreja no primeiro plano é a Ortodoxa Ucraniana.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

09. Região central da cidade.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

10. Mesma região.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

11. Esse bairro é o São Basílio, um dos que mais crescem, até dois predinhos tem. Ele e a vila Santa Regina ficam bem próximos dos primeiros morros da serra da Pitanga (ou já estão nos morros, sei lá). rs.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

12. Área rural do município, essas são as obras para a pavimentação da rodovia que liga Pitanga a Mato Rico.








Prefeitura de Pitanga

13. Meio rural








Prefeitura de Pitanga

14. Meio rural 








Prefeitura de Pitanga


Espero que vocês gostem. XD


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Pitanga tá linda Kevo! Esses dias passei por dentro da cidade para fazer um desvio das obras na rodovia e fiquei positivamente surpreso. Parece estar bem cuidada e nota-se que o desenvolvimento comercial tem sido forte, nas proximidades da rodoviária surgiu uma área comercial inteira e o norte tambem se desenvolveu bastante, não sei os nomes dos bairros mas quase me perdi kkkk a cidade mudou bastante. Meu amigo, que é de Ivaiporã e estava comigo também ficou muito surpreso, nunca tinha entrado na cidade e pensava que era menor mas não, Pitanga está rivalizando com Ivaiporã.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Que ótimo saber desse crescimento economico da cidade..
O centro do Paraná é praticamente um vazio demográfico/economico e está precisando mesmo de uma rede de municipios pujantes que tragam movimento e riqueza pro local.

Guarapuava tá fazendo sua parte e agora Pitanga ao que tudo indica tá indo pro mesmo caminho.

PS. cade a Dih pra postar agora as fotos ao nivel da rua?


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Que legal, parece ser um bom lugar.


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Excelentes registros, parabéns.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Valeu por mostrar a sua cidade Kevo. Parabéns.


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Pitanga tá linda Kevo! Esses dias passei por dentro da cidade para fazer um desvio das obras na rodovia e fiquei positivamente surpreso. Parece estar bem cuidada e nota-se que o desenvolvimento comercial tem sido forte, nas proximidades da rodoviária surgiu uma área comercial inteira e o norte tambem se desenvolveu bastante, não sei os nomes dos bairros mas quase me perdi kkkk a cidade mudou bastante. Meu amigo, que é de Ivaiporã e estava comigo também ficou muito surpreso, nunca tinha entrado na cidade e pensava que era menor mas não, Pitanga está rivalizando com Ivaiporã.


Sim, fará 10 anos que saí de Pitanga, nesse período a cidade mudou muito.


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Jdolci said:


> Que ótimo saber desse crescimento economico da cidade..
> O centro do Paraná é praticamente um vazio demográfico/economico e está precisando mesmo de uma rede de municipios pujantes que tragam movimento e riqueza pro local.
> 
> Guarapuava tá fazendo sua parte e agora Pitanga ao que tudo indica tá indo pro mesmo caminho.
> ...


Sim, a lógica é ter uma região forte, um só município desenvolvido não consegue manter-se, até porque os problemas dos demais acabam passando pra ele.
Pior que desde que vim embora pra Londrina perdi o contato com a Dih, vou mandar um "oi sumida" pra ela hahaha


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

gugadg said:


> Que legal, parece ser um bom lugar.


Está melhorando, ainda tem muitos problemas, para quem gosta de cidade pequena é um local agradável de morar


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

star.scream said:


> Excelentes registros, parabéns.


Obrigado


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Valeu por mostrar a sua cidade Kevo. Parabéns.


Obrigado, tínhamos outros foristas da cidade, mas estão sumidos hahaha


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Conheci Pitanga e sua ilustre moradora Diana em 2017. 
Gostei muito da cidade e fiz até um thread. 

Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Conheci Pitanga e sua ilustre moradora Diana em 2017.
> Gostei muito da cidade e fiz até um thread.
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos!


Eu lembro desse thread, foi bem bacana 
Obrigado


----------



## Dih.Ptga (Dec 10, 2010)

Agradeço pela lembrança de todos. Realmente ando sumida do fórum e das redes sociais de um modo geral. Só tenho tempo para trabalhar igual uma cavala e estudar  kkk 

Pitanga realmente tá bonitona e vem se desenvolvendo bem. Quem sabe logo sai do papel o hospital regional que já está em fase de licitação. :cheers:

Quanto as fotos ao nível da rua, não vou prometer... Mas prometo tentar rs.



Belo thread, Kévitcho. Abração


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

O que eu mais gostei foi das paisagens rurais, bem como da igreja ortodoxa ucraniana 
Mas por qual motivo o município de Pitanga está perdendo população?


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Dih.Ptga said:


> Agradeço pela lembrança de todos. Realmente ando sumida do fórum e das redes sociais de um modo geral. Só tenho tempo para trabalhar igual uma cavala e estudar  kkk
> 
> Pitanga realmente tá bonitona e vem se desenvolvendo bem. Quem sabe logo sai do papel o hospital regional que já está em fase de licitação. :cheers:
> 
> ...


Obrigado Dih


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Rekarte said:


> O que eu mais gostei foi das paisagens rurais, bem como da igreja ortodoxa ucraniana
> Mas por qual motivo o município de Pitanga está perdendo população?


Sim, as paisagens rurais são bem lindas mesmo.
Então, até 1996 o município perdia população pela emancipação de seus distritos, não conheço um estudo detalhado sobre os motivos atuais, mas acredito que estejam indo para cidades maiores em busca de trabalho e melhores condições. Tenho vários amigos que foram embora para Guarapuava, Curitiba e principalmente para municípios de Santa Catarina.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Ahh isso está sendo comum em todo o Brasil, as cidades médias estão sugando as pequenas, e as pequenas sequer tem mais a alta taxa de fertilidade do passado que permitia perder essa população pela migração e ainda assim continuar crescendo


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Ahh isso está sendo comum em todo o Brasil, as cidades médias estão sugando as pequenas, e as pequenas sequer tem mais a alta taxa de fertilidade do passado que permitia perder essa população pela migração e ainda assim continuar crescendo


Sim, se não estou enganado dos municípios que fazem divisa com Pitanga apenas Manoel Ribas não está perdendo população.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda cidade do meu Paraná querido!!!


----------

